# Arabian ranches or jumeriah islands



## Muffelbug (May 3, 2011)

Hi, we are trying to decide whether to buy a house in Arabian ranches or jumeriah islands. I love the villas in ar but am worried about feeling isolated. I have a 3 yr old boy who wants to be around other kids all the time. Is there a good community thing going on there? Do the kids play together a lot and do the mums get together? Likewise does anyone know how jumeriah islands scores in these areas? Would be grateful for any information


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are loads of young children in the Ranches, so trust me, your little one would not feel isolated.

There is the Ranches Ladies club that meet regularily as well as many of the mums who meet up for coffees etc.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah I reckon the Ranches is possibly the better option. Jumeirah Islands feels a bit isolated despite the proximity to the Marina etc. Have you considered the Lakes?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The JI club house has opened now with childrens playarea, pool and bars.


----------



## Muffelbug (May 3, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Yeah I reckon the Ranches is possibly the better option. Jumeirah Islands feels a bit isolated despite the proximity to the Marina etc. Have you considered the Lakes?


Don't like the lakes, properties seem older and getting in and out can be a problem with the construction


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Muffelbug said:


> Don't like the lakes, properties seem older and getting in and out can be a problem with the construction


There is no traffic in the Lakes. I pick up my colleague from there every day and the traffic flows. There was a bit of traffic jam a couple of months ago but that's all gone now (I call it traffic jam but it didn't take longer than 5 mins to get through!).

Fair comment though that some of the villas are slightly older.


----------

